# After 2 liver transplants trying to concieve



## riaj2012 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone im nearly 27 and been trying to get pregnant for 2 years I have pcos and am waiting for a hycosy but medical reasons go way deeper than that I had 2 liver transplants and in 2007 had a medical termination at 12 weeks the choice was taken out of my hands as I needed my 2nd transplant. My periods are pretty much non existant and I am worried I will never have a child . Liver doctors have agreed I am now healthy enough to have a baby but nothings happening . Its just my luck. Any advice will be apreciated x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

My advice hun, never give up - you've managed to get pregnant before - wishing you all the very very best 
Sheila


----------



## riaj2012 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks sheila x


----------

